# Forum interface good



## Eolake (Sep 13, 2000)

Hi,
I don't use forums much, perhaps because they usually have clunky interfaces. 
From the start I really like this forum, it is direct and simple, and has the posts inline. 
What powers it?


----------



## AlanCE (Sep 13, 2000)

Powered by: vBulletin Version 1.1.3

I like the interface but the green is icky


----------



## asterizk (Oct 6, 2000)

Yeah, I really like the interface also.  I love that the posts are inline, it makes things so much more readable!  



Krishen


----------

